# Will I see a huge improvement if I buy a 120GB OCZ SSD



## J-Man (Feb 7, 2009)

Compared to my current 7200rpm 500GB Maxtor? I plan to put the OS and games on it and other storage on my 500GB. Then MAYBE get a second 120GB SSD next month and RAID 0 them.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 7, 2009)

Which one do you intent to buy, because I think the OCZ core series have some defects with read speeds and general slowdowns.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-011-OC&groupid=701&catid=14&subcat=910


----------



## ktr (Feb 7, 2009)

You will see a big difference when it comes to read speed. Write speeds are about the same as a mechanical hard drive. And don't use the SSD for apps that do a lot of random rewrites...it will ruin write performance.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 7, 2009)

Will I see double performance if I get 2 120GB SSD?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like an awesome drive, bit too expensive for me though lol.

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...ies+SATA+II+2.5”+SSD+?productId=34408&noVat=0

Slightly cheaper here, and I think you'll see a big improvement in almost every task.  Whether the extra performance is worth £220.... well that's up to you.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 7, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Looks like an awesome drive, bit too expensive for me though lol.
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...ies+SATA+II+2.5”+SSD+?productId=34408&noVat=0
> 
> Slightly cheaper here, and I think you'll see a big improvement in almost every task.  Whether the extra performance is worth £220.... well that's up to you.


 I have money to spend 

I like to spend money on the latest PC gear. I'll wait for summer when upgrade to core i7 965 extreme, 6GB 1600MHZ RAM and a R2E.


----------



## newconroer (Feb 7, 2009)

ktr said:


> You will see a big difference when it comes to read speed. Write speeds are about the same as a mechanical hard drive. And don't use the SSD for apps that do a lot of random rewrites...it will ruin write performance.



Mhmm, which means, you're 'gaming performance' isn't going to get any better(not in the way you might be hoping - sorta like how OC on the X2 won't either).

Unless you're doing some heavy one-way data transfer, you're kinda just pissing the money away at this point.


----------



## ktr (Feb 7, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Will I see double performance if I get 2 120GB SSD?



Just get one of the Intel ones if you have money to spend. It has no problems with write speeds. If you have extra money, you can put some more money on a powerful sata controller. 



newconroer said:


> Mhmm, which means, you're 'gaming performance' isn't going to get any better(not in the way you might be hoping - sorta like how OC on the X2 won't either).



Well upgrading to a faster hard drive does not increase the frames per second for your games . But gaming is mostly reading data...your load time will be next to nothing.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Feb 7, 2009)

I think you'll see the biggest improvement in your boot speed. You'll fly into windows .

Thats the only thing I noticed other then slightly faster game load speeds when I raided my drives. Even though yours are MUCH MUCH faster, I would hazard to say you won't be seeing a gigantic improvement... OTHER then boot up speed.


----------



## nafets (Feb 7, 2009)

Before you spend any money on a new SSD, I highly recommend you read the following article on SSD performance (part of the Intel X25-M review) over at Anandtech.

All MLC-based SSDs using Jmicron JMF602 controllers have been tested to have very poor random write performance, leading to "horrible stuttering/pausing/lagging during the use of the drive".

You might just want to save your money for a better quality SSD.

The *only* SSDs I'd wholeheartedly recommend if you have a moderate sum of money to burn are the Intel X25-M/E series. The soon to be available OCZ Vertex series may also join that short list, as it could be another promising competitor to the Intel drives...


----------



## J-Man (Feb 7, 2009)

nafets said:


> Before you spend any money on a new SSD, I highly recommend you read the following article on SSD performance (part of the Intel X25-M review) over at Anandtech.
> 
> All MLC-based SSDs using Jmicron JMF602 controllers have been tested to have very poor random write performance, leading to "horrible stuttering/pausing/lagging during the use of the drive".
> 
> ...




What's the best "quality" SSD?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 7, 2009)

J-Man said:


> What's the best "quality" SSD?



i.e. give them a half year to mature and they will be much better than they currently are.
I also heard they take a great deal of power even in idle. Hope they fix that soon.


----------



## computertechy (Feb 7, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> i.e. give them a half year to mature and they will be much better than they currently are.
> I also heard they take a great deal of power even in idle. Hope they fix that soon.



source??

where did u hear that?

how can something with no moving parts and a similar technology used in MP3 players drain a lot of power?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 7, 2009)

Is the Apex series the fastest out of the rest in the OCZ line.


----------



## computertechy (Feb 7, 2009)

its the newest, tbh mate your pissing in the wind

all people keep doing is complaining about these drives!

PS : overclockers is terrible on SSD prices, try scan.co.uk


----------



## J-Man (Feb 7, 2009)

I am watercooling my rig. Waiting for the parts yet.


----------



## Haytch (Feb 7, 2009)

Other then fast loading times, i doubt you will notice anything worth the money your about to throw away.  
Installing your operating system on this SSD will ensure its quick death but give you the most performance in general.


My advise is to stay away from this really poor quality SSD technology and await the next phase.  I was reading here @ Techpowerup a few weeks ago, some company has released a gel like SSD thingo with tested 20,000 read/writes without degredation, as oppossed to these ones with 10,000 = death.   Ohh and this new technology features upto 100 times more data storage for the same sized product.   Did i mention that the production costs are next to nothing . . .

If someone remembers that article, can you please source it for me and send me a link ?   Ive been trying to re-read it but kind of lost it before christmas.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 7, 2009)

Haytch said:


> Other then fast loading times, i doubt you will notice anything worth the money your about to throw away.
> Installing your operating system on this SSD will ensure its quick death but give you the most performance in general.
> 
> 
> ...



Man im glad i read that... i was days away from splurging on an SSD Raid 0 setup.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 7, 2009)

They don't die after so many writes, they just can't write any more data and the data on it can still be used although it becomes like a huge dvd-rom of sorts. If you want spend the money on it though because if you don't get it you will end up wishing you did  that always happens to me.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Feb 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> They don't die after so many writes, they just can't write any more data and the data on it can still be used although it becomes like a huge dvd-rom of sorts. If you want spend the money on it though because if you don't get it you will end up wishing you did  that always happens to me.



Some might consider that dieing." I bought a HDD, not a DVD."


----------



## n-ster (Feb 8, 2009)

just buy 15k rpm drives and raid em


----------



## J-Man (Feb 8, 2009)

I could get 2 300GB VelociRaptors and RAID 0 them.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2009)

take those fujitsu things at 15k rpm... I heard there are pure goodness in raid 0


----------



## ktr (Feb 9, 2009)

n-ster said:


> take those fujitsu things at 15k rpm... I heard there are pure goodness in raid 0



A SAS card is very expensive.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 9, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> Some might consider that dieing." I bought a HDD, not a DVD."



But even that should take about 3-4 years which is almost the same as a conventional HDD


----------



## nafets (Feb 9, 2009)

J-Man said:


> What's the best "quality" SSD?



By "quality" I mean not buying a cheap SSD with the lousy Jmicron controller. Currently this means getting an expensive SLC-based SSD, the Intel X-25M/E series, or the newly released Corsair MLC-based SSD.


----------

